# Substitute One Word In A Movie Title With "Toilet Paper" :D



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 22, 2020)

Somebody did this on another site and got some funny answers.  Lets see what we come up with.  I'll start: Pride and Toilet Paper


----------



## Pepper (Mar 22, 2020)

Gone with the Toilet Paper.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 22, 2020)

Fatal Toilet Paper


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 22, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Gone with the Toilet Paper.


*So* apropos Pepper!  LOL


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 22, 2020)

It's A Wonderful Toilet Paper.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 22, 2020)

The World According to Toilet Paper


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 22, 2020)

Close Encounters of the Toilet Paper Kind


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 22, 2020)

Blazing Toilet Paper


----------



## Gaer (Mar 22, 2020)

Splendor in the toilet paper!   God, We are bored!


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

Toilet Paper Terminator


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

Whatever Happened To Toilet Paper Jane?


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

Sling Toilet Paper


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

The Toilet Paper Wagon


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

The Toilet Paper Hunter


----------



## Gaer (Mar 22, 2020)

Lonesome toilet paper


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 22, 2020)

One Flew Over the Toilet Paper

Pulp Toilet Paper


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

Angels With Dirty Toilet Paper


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

No Toilet Paper For Old Men


----------



## Gaer (Mar 22, 2020)

Toilet paper is a many splendered thing.
It's a mad,mad,mad, toilet paper world.


----------



## jujube (Mar 22, 2020)

Academy Award winners:

The Silence of the Toilet Paper

The King's Toilet Paper

Slumdog Toilet Paper

And how could we forget the 1986 WINNER: Out of Toilet Paper


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2020)

Lord Of The Toilet Papers

Brave Toilet Paper

Out Of Toilet Paper

Toilet Paper Of Endearment


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 22, 2020)

The Devil Wears Toilet Paper


----------



## chic (Mar 23, 2020)

Macon County toilet paper.

Thelma and toilet paper.

Legends of the toilet paper.

Toilet paper boys.

West side toilet paper.

My fair toilet paper. - (My favorite.)


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 23, 2020)

The Toilet Paper Driver


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 23, 2020)

The Wizard of Toilet Paper.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 23, 2020)

Pulp toilet paper


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 23, 2020)

Your replies are hilarious!  Just what I needed to start my morning! 

The Magnificent Toilet Paper

The King and Toilet Paper


----------



## Pappy (Mar 23, 2020)

My big fat Greek toilet paper.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 23, 2020)

The Toilet Paper Whisperer


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2020)

Driving Miss Toilet Paper

Raiders Of The Lost Toilet Paper


----------



## Pappy (Mar 23, 2020)

African toilet paper, with Humphrey Bogart.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 23, 2020)

50 shades of toilet paper.


----------



## AprilSun (Mar 23, 2020)

Dirty toilet paper


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

Every Which Way but Toilet Paper


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 23, 2020)

. Walking the Green Toilet Paper (Mile)
. Nacho toilet paper
. Surviving toilet paper


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

Toilet Paper in Wonderland


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

Annie, Get Your Toilet Paper


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

Arsenic and Old Toilet Paper


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 23, 2020)

(this topic could go on forever, lol....fun tho)

Westside Toilet Paper


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

The Toilet Paper Wagon


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

Bell, Book and Toilet Paper


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

The Toilet Paper Jungle


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 23, 2020)

Gone With the Toilet Paper
Dirty Toilet Paper (Dirty Dancing)


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

The Toilet Paper Man of Alcatraz

The Boy with Green Toilet Paper

Bye, Bye, Toilet Paper


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 23, 2020)

Despicable Toilet Paper

How to Train Your Toilet Paper

Mission Impossible - Toilet Paper


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

The Toilet Paper Mutiny

Toilet Paper on a Hot Tin Roof

Toilet Paper Madness

Dances with Toilet Paper

Dead Toilet Paper Society


----------



## Pappy (Mar 23, 2020)

Snow White and the 7 toilet papers.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2020)

The Bells of St. Toilet Paper

Fried Green Toilet Paper

Curse of the Pink Toilet Paper


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 23, 2020)

Toilet paper is a many splendor thing


----------



## twinkles (Mar 23, 2020)

buzz light year and toilet paper


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 23, 2020)

This toilet paper thread should be shredded. (that's not a movie)


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

Forbidden Toilet Paper

A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Toilet Paper

The Great Toilet Paper Robbery

Goodbye, Toilet Paper

Toilet Paper Expectations


----------



## Gaer (Mar 24, 2020)

The long Gray toilet paper
Much ado about toilet paper
Romancing the toilet paper


----------



## Pappy (Mar 24, 2020)

The invisible toilet paper.


----------



## chic (Mar 24, 2020)

Dances With Toilet Paper

From Toilet Paper to Eternity

The Stepford Toilet Paper

Rosemary's Toilet Paper

The Toilet Paper Rules.


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

How the Grinch Stole Toilet Paper

House of the Seven Toilet Papers

It's a Wonderful Toilet Paper

How Green was My Toilet Paper

Journey to the Center of the Toilet Paper

The Joy Luck Toilet Paper


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 24, 2020)

Blazing toilet paper.


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

Lost Toilet Paper

A Toilet Paper of Their Own

The Last Time I Saw Toilet Paper


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 24, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Blazing toilet paper.


There may be some not familiar with the tune Follow up, some altered lyric's.   
The original...
He rode a blazing saddle
He wore a shining star
His job to offer battle
To bad men near and far 

my version...
He rode a blazing toilet
he wore a brand new roll
His job to offer wiping
to folks butts near and far
 And for your listening pleasure.


----------



## jujube (Mar 24, 2020)

This subject absolutely _forces_ me to resurrect the old riddle:

How are the Starship Enterprise and a wad of toilet paper alike?

V

V

V

V

Answer:  They both circle around Uranus wiping out Klingons......


----------



## debodun (Mar 25, 2020)

The Miracle Toilet Paper

Monty Python and the Toilet Paper

My Fair Toilet Paper

A Toilet Paper to Remember

The Toilet Paper Story


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 25, 2020)

Drive Me Toilet Paper Crazy


----------



## Pappy (Mar 25, 2020)

Around the world in 80 toilet papers.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 25, 2020)

Psycho Toilet Paper

The good the bad Toilet Paper

Goldfinger Toilet Paper

Butch Cassidy and the Toilet Paper


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 25, 2020)

The Toilet Paper Incident

Who's Afraid of Toilet Paper?

The Running Toilet Paper

Call of the Toilet Paper

A toilet paper for All Seasons


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 25, 2020)

The Godfather - II Toilet Paper

All Quiet on the Toilet Paper Front

The Toilet Paper Redemption


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2020)

Of Toilet Paper and Men

Toilet Paper Twist

On a Clear Day, You Can See Toilet Paper

Toilet Paper Your Wagon

Toilet Paper Moon

The Pickwick Toilet Papers

Planet of the Toilet Paper


----------



## debodun (Mar 27, 2020)

The Toilet Paper Guy

Ace Ventura, Toilet Paper Detective

Toilet Paper Almighty

Fun with Dick and Toilet Paper


----------



## Fiona (Mar 27, 2020)

Pulp Toilet Paper

Big Trouble in Little Toilet Paper

The Toilet Paper Strikes Back

Lord of the Toilet Paper: The Two Towers 
[good visual image for someone who's hoarding]

Who ARE these people who are hoarding, anyway? My husband went out last night looking for toilet paper. Three stores: no luck. I don't know anyone who isn't in the same boat we are: not much on hand. =sigh=

Fi


----------



## chic (Mar 27, 2020)

The toilet paper diaries

Legally toilet paper

A civil toilet paper

The toilet paper of Wimpole Street

The toilet paper of the baskervilles

The return of the toilet paper


----------



## debodun (Mar 27, 2020)

My Big Fat Greek Toilet Paper

The Prince and the Toilet Paper

Private Toilet Paper

Rear Toilet Paper

Return of the Toilet Paper


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

The Subject was Toilet Paper

Toilet Paper in Seattle

Toilet Paper in the Rain

There's No Business Like Toilet Paper Business

Toilet Paper Island

Valley of the Toilet Papers


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 28, 2020)

One Flew Over The Cukoo's Toilet Paper

Viva Toilet Paper

The Good, The Bad and The Toilet Paper

Oh Brother Where Art Toilet Paper


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

Texas Toilet Paper Massacre

The Toilet Paper Horror Picture Show

Dr. Strangelove, or How I Stopped Worrying and Learned to Love the Toilet Paper

Toilet Paper Runner

Saving Private Toilet Paper


----------

